# F 150 EPAS Guinea Pig!



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

OK I am doing it. I am going to be the guy that tests if Sno Way is truthful or not. I am buying a 2013 F150 Super Crew 5'6" bed with the 5.0 and EPAS. I am going to install the Sno Way 7'6" 26 series plow, the only company that is being balsy enough to offer something and say it.

My 2500 got wrecked, I do smaller stuff now and love this little truck for running around. It will be a great little driveway rig.

Alright, fire away!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm yay for you!?!!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Post some pic's when you get it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good luck with the warranty claim when something fails on that truck... I know a guy around here who did and Ford told him to pound sand on the warranty of a brand new truck


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

Epas???????


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Electronic power assisted steering or some jazz like that... snoway is the only one to offer a plow for the f150 with this junk. Other fear lawsuits


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

Enjoy your cracked windshield


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its been out since 2011 I wouldn't say your a guinea pig.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Agreed plow guy but no info/feedback on here. Two guys here running westerns but no real snow yet.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Funny how many on this sight have and share great insight on equipment/business and repairs. Others enjoy bashing and critique.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I would like to see a long term test of this, please document it well if you have the capability.

After seeing the frames on these trucks, I am leery of long term durability when plowing.

To each their own, keep us updated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed a couple 26 series on Ford 2011+ F150s (one this will be the third season) and know of at least two others using them including one on an ecoboost. No reported issues with plow, dealer, warranty or truck.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

My rant about the fear of electric power steering:


theholycow;1568661 said:


> I'm curious about the hate for electric power steering. I had it on a small car for 3 years and 45,000 miles, not enough to talk about longevity, but certainly enough to get to know how it drives...and I found it vastly superior in every way to messy old hydraulic power steering systems that don't run when the engine is off and need maintenance. Are there worse systems out there and that's what people are basing this opinion on, is it just normal automotive culture fear, or are they unsuitable for plowing? Will they be on the plow prep package, or on the 2500 and 3500 models?


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Basher, thank you! Not only what I wanted to hear, but confirmation from first hand info. I will take pics and document. I have thought about dual batteries on isolator and/or high output alternator if necessary.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

This make you feel better?

On October, 25 2012, Ford Motor Company released an official service bulletin confirming the Ford F-150 6.2L V8 model as the only approved application for snowplow installation (see attached).
As stated by Ford, 2013 model year and later F-150 SuperCab and SuperCrew pickups with 6.2L engine and XLT, FX, Lariat and Platinum trim levels are snowplow capable when the Outside Air Temperature (OAT) sensor kit is installed.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Why present it like a dick? I have seen the bulletin, that is why I started this thread. There are warranty issues, liability issues etc with most modifications. I understand that. There are differences between things you should not do for these reasons and things that will not work.

I should not have eliminated the cats on my mustang, I should not have installed a plow on my 1500 chevy, I should not fire .45acp rounds in my s&w, I should not bypass my tpms, I should not install a lift on my wrangler, I should not run an oil air cleaner infront of a throttle body, I should not eliminate the seatbelt buzzer on my mustang...

Apparently people have made use of this setup and it is working.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

> Why present it like a dick? I have seen the bulletin, that is why I started this thread


I actually thought your truck was approved, didn't know you read the bulletin, and thought it might give you some piece of mind. After your response, reread the OP and noticed the 5.0. Wasn't trying to screw with you.

A little different setup, but I run a 7.6 SD on an '08 F150 crew, no issue's.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I get it, I apologize. Sometimes I get a little edgy. The 6.2 is only available on a high end truck with heavier GVW, might as well go to a 2500 series. I am trying to get away from that with this one for a bit, light nimble, passenger plates...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Both the 5.0 and ecoboost are excellent engines for that truck. I wonder what is different about the snow way that it can be used with the electrical system in the F 150.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

plowguy43;1576608 said:


> Both the 5.0 and ecoboost are excellent engines for that truck. I wonder what is different about the snow way that it can be used with the electrical system in the F 150.


My understanding is it has something to do with a lack of sacrificial loads


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it use some type of isolator? Id think any plow motor would draw enough power to cause an issue.


----------



## mranum (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm curious about this topic. I have a buddy of mine with a 2012 ecoboost and the Ford dealer that sold him the truck referred him to the sno-way. He was under the impression the issue had to do with air to the turbo system, not to the steering. Unless I'm mistaken. 

He hasn't bit the bullet yet, the $6500 price tag has him mulling it over. He doesn't plow commercially, just for himself.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its the steering not the turbo, it effects the 5.0 as well since it also has electronic steering.

The 6.2 retains hydraulic steering.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its both on the Ecoboost if I remember correctly. I remember basher saying something about Snoway having the only mount/plow that does not affect air flow to the turbos or something to sway people towards Snoway...I've seen Fisher HTs on Ecoboosts


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mranum;1577137 said:


> I'm curious about this topic. I have a buddy of mine with a 2012 ecoboost and the Ford dealer that sold him the truck referred him to the sno-way. He was under the impression the issue had to do with air to the turbo system, not to the steering. Unless I'm mistaken. .





plowguy43;1577199 said:


> Its the steering not the turbo, it effects the 5.0 as well since it also has electronic steering.
> 
> The 6.2 retains hydraulic steering.


There are two issues with the ecoboost, one the electric PS issue effecting all 11-13 F-150s, the other the Intercooler. That is why there is a different mount configuration for the Eco boost.


----------



## mranum (Jan 16, 2013)

Gotcha. Thumbs Up Thanks, I'll make sure he knows about both.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes from everything I read/found they are two separate issues.

1. electric draw on all 2011-2013 non 6.2 because of the epas
2. air flow to ecoboost intake

It seems like the epas is more of a liability thing from ford/plow manufacturers. There are guys running western and boss on 5.0's but I cannot say how hard/long they have been pushed with the mild winter. I am going with snoway based on Basher's comments and it seems to be a more direct light setup possibly avoiding excessive draw.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Sounds like they didn't upgrade the alternator when they added the EPAS load. Perhaps some of the electrical supply upgrades that are popular on this forum might be useful if someone finds their EPAS-equipped truck suffering when operating the snowplow.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

Red_Rattler;1575806 said:


> Electronic power assisted steering or some jazz like that... snoway is the only one to offer a plow for the f150 with this junk. Other fear lawsuits


ok gotcha aka chevy cobalt steering lololololol


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Picked up the truck today. Too crappy out for a pic but not enough for plowing. Mounting the Sno Way 26 this week. 

Checked out DC Power for an HO alternator. Super nice guy, they have a direct fit that will run 170amps at vehicle idle and 370 max! It costs $800!!! Hoping for snow.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Got the truck and plow all set up; 2013 F150 Supercrew, 5 1/2' bed, 5.0 liter, Sno Way 26 series. Pics to follow. 

Snowing right now, probably not much more than an inch by morning though, I would love to test it out.

With 440lbs of concrete block against the tailgate the front drops 3/4" when the plow is raised.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Silverado10923;1584417 said:


> Got the truck and plow all set up; 2013 F150 Supercrew, 5 1/2' bed, 5.0 liter, Sno Way 26 series. Pics to follow.
> 
> Snowing right now, probably not much more than an inch by morning though, I would love to test it out.
> 
> With 440lbs of concrete block against the tailgate the front drops 3/4" when the plow is raised.


Can't wait to see it....Good Luck!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright, a couple of pics. On the ground, the mount (plow raised) and in the air. Guys I have no delusions about what this truck is. It is perfect for what I am doing right now and I actually really like it. Most likely going to 5100 bilsteins or similar to level it (the mount is low) and maybe an ho alternator if necessary.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Remember you need to retain your mount height. Too high and you'll throw the geometry off.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

With the plow raised - it actually doesn't look like the front end is squating too much.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Front Timbrens would do the trick when the plow is raised. I've got them on my 05 and they're great.

Otherwise with the plow on the ground, it looks like the mount height is spot on.

..........


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, the mount is 9" without the plow on or weight in bed. I should really measure it with the bed weight as it probably raises it with the plow on the ground. Thanks Basher, I failed geometry!

It only dropped 3/4" all set up with weight in bed. So maybe timbrens if anything. Do they affect ride quality?


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright, this will be trial by Nemo! Would have liked a nice 3 incher to try her out first. Carrying a new jump box just in case of anything. Let it fly... Be careful out there boys.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

We got a good foot, nothing too crazy. Trucks new nickname is NEMO! 7 hours of residential driveways last night and another 8 hour round two trip this morning, without a hitch!!! I love this little truck, the plow works great for a small light plow also. DP if necessary and I could scrape clean on one or two backdrags at most.

I think the only thing I may have noticed was that if I had the heat/defrost blower on high and ran the plow pump alot at one driveway the blower motor sounded a little boggy, I just lowered it.

Great light, nimble little truck.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Silverado10923;1592365 said:


> I think the only thing I may have noticed was that if I had the heat/defrost blower on high and ran the plow pump alot at one driveway the blower motor sounded a little boggy, I just lowered it.


Sounds like you could use an upgraded alternator and second battery the same way plenty of folks on this site without EPAS do.

My truck was the same way last night. I reduced electrical accessory usage as much as practical to help the alternator keep up, let it idle sometimes, etc. Plain old hydraulic steering on mine.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Silverado10923;1592365 said:


> I think the only thing I may have noticed was that if I had the heat/defrost blower on high and ran the plow pump alot at one driveway the blower motor sounded a little boggy, I just lowered it.
> 
> Great light, nimble little truck.


The draw on the blower fan is normal. I notice that on any truck I've ever driven. My current 05 F-150 does that also. All my other accessories such as the radio seem to be fine though. I've driven some older trucks that it would flip the radio off or give it bad reception along with dimming the lights.

But with one Marine duty battery it's done well.

I'm just glad that your steering didn't seem effected by the draw from the pump. Good to know that Snoway made a good decision by putting a plow on this style of truck.

As for nimble, I also love my F-150 for that reason. The turning radius is amazingly tight.

As for Timbrens affecting the ride of the truck, It didn't change it too much on my truck. Seems to be almost normal with less diving going around corners and hard braking. The only thing I notice is that I get this weird little rock/wobble in the truck at slow speeds and I wonder if the timbrens have done that or my tires are due to be replaced (they are).

Glad to hear your a happy camper! Thumbs Up

..........


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theholycow;1592387 said:


> Sounds like you could use an upgraded alternator and second battery the same way plenty of folks on this site without EPAS do.
> 
> My truck was the same way last night. I reduced electrical accessory usage as much as practical to help the alternator keep up, let it idle sometimes, etc. Plain old hydraulic steering on mine.


Before spending a lot of money try upgrading the alternator wire. The factory wires are often (almost always) inadequate.

Run a 4 gage wire (with a high amp fuse) from the alternator directly to the battery.

I've seen alternators capable of delivering 190 amp never getting more than 60 amps to the vehicle due to the small wire size.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

You'll be fine. Ford is just eliminating any liability by saying you can't plow with EPSAS.

So is Boss, Western,Fisher and the rest of them. Sno Way has been the only one to step up and say "Hey if the steering system stops, you are only going 10> mph anyways, what are you going to hit? You still have brakes.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I was a little concerned. Have to say this is a great little truck. Hopefully no ill long term effects. Did not even feel like I pushed it hard but I will be stiffening up the front end for stacking.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

plowguy43;1574724 said:


> Umm yay for you!?!!


hahahahaha ... I don't get why people want to lose money. Get a wrangler and put a plow on it. or a K2500 short bed. or anything that is proven to work. I mean obviously I wish you the best of luck and hope nothing bad or expensive happens but I'm pretty sure you're going to lose your warranty


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pro-Lawn&Ground;1594168 said:


> ... and put a plow on it. or a K2500 short bed. or anything that is proven to work. I mean obviously I wish you the best of luck and hope nothing bad or expensive happens but I'm pretty sure you're going to lose your warranty


I hear ya.

I bought a used K2500 with a five spring Western that is built like a one ton. I've had to tweak the diesel a bit (the engine was replaced 50k ago) and replace the original tranny (400k on the truck now) with an overbuilt HD tranny, and the truck has no problem pushing 8 or 10 inches 400 feet (the length of the lot). Haven't pinched the frame a bit in four years with it. And I've personally seen two trucks (or plows) break on this lot (pushing too much with a two spring and a half ton 400 feet).

I would just be too overly cautious plowing with a brand new truck...especially concerning any warranty matters.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I hear you and partly agree. There are people who will swear by their half tons and others who say HD is the only way to go. I have run both over the years, including a wrangler with a 6 1/2' western. 

The little jeep was great and did not develop any problems for the three years I ran it. I gave it up because it was a 5 spd (knee ached) and my business changed. Remember no warranty on running a plow with a jeep.

The next few years I ran a 98 Silverado 1500 ext. cab short bed with the 5.7 liter and a 7 1/2' western. No problems there either, again no warranty on running a plow but to be fair it was a torsion bar setup and not coil overs. I also only ran that setup for a few years before upgrading to my 02 2500 HD.

2002 I got my first "Big Dog" Silverado 2500 HD, Ext. Cab Shortbed, 6.0 with an 8' Boss RT 2. Truck was a beast but 60 + residential drives over 9 winters and I ended up replacing;

Alternator
Brake lines
Tranny
Tranny Lines
Power Steering Pump
Power Steering Lines
Tranny cooler lines
Rotors
Drums 

All before 73k!

I loved that truck but the rot underneath took its toll. (see my thread "Out with the old in with the new") I traded it for a 2010 Silverado 2500 HD Ext. Cab Shortbed, 6.0 setup with an 8' western pro plus. Good truck, I did not like the 6 spd or 3.73 rear but to be fair I put 285's on it which lowered the ratio. That is the truck that just got wrecked. 

So here I am a FORD guy!!! Hey they gave me $3,000 more for my trade. My business has changed drastically except for the resi drives. I am hopeful not to have any major problems and know that I have partly written off my warranty. My local dealer is good like that, he will work with me when he can.

Long enough, we shall see. That is why this site is great shared perspective and insight.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Plowed for the fourth time with the new truck yesterday. No issues!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Silverado10923;1624193 said:


> Plowed for the fourth time with the new truck yesterday. No issues!!!


GREATThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Basher, you are probably the best guy to ask. Why would my controller (hardwired) beep and display lost signal, fail to work and then return to normal? This happened two or three times the other night.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Send me an Email.


----------



## harleyfxdl (Feb 4, 2010)

Silverado, I live in Rockland Co as well. I guess you had DNV install the plow? I just bought a 2013 F-150 with the 5.0 and will be installing my Western plow on it. Thank you for your posts, very informative. Thumbs Up


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

harleyfxdl;1636977 said:


> I just bought a 2013 F-150 with the 5.0 and will be installing my Western plow on it.


Western say you need the 6.2L without the electric power steering.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I had my plow (Snoway) installed at Newburgh Power Equipment. DNV only handles Western. I imagine Vinny (DNV) will do what you want but does say that Western advises no plow with epas. I will say 100% not a problem with my setup, I do not know how much of a difference there is in draw with a western. I have seen and spoken with two guys running Westerns who say they have been fine.

Good luck! Keep us posted. PM me if you want to check out the snoway.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Western HTS on a 2010 F-150, moved it from a 2004 F-150, and it works great. My new F-150 comes in on August 12th, I called Western and talked with a technician who told me they have been testing the new Ford with their plows and they do NOT work. Cuts out all the electrical on item at a time. So I am selling my Western, or trading it, whichever comes first for a Sno-way.

$3000 by the way, mint condition with plow shoes and snow flap.

BTW, thanks Basher!!


----------



## Backwards Plow (Nov 6, 2013)

*Driveway Super Plow*

Does anyone know what happened to the backwards plow company Driveway Super plow?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I just picked up a 2011 f150 fx4 with the 5.0L. Might end up with a plow on it someday. Currently still have my Silverado.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Backwards Plow;1661133 said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the backwards plow company Driveway Super plow?


They have bad marketing, no web presence on the first page, and I can't find any info on them.............

Go Fish

......


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just a quick update if anyone is interested. Plowed the 6th and heaviest storm of the winter on Feb. 5. The truck and plow have been great! Usually plowing about 6-8 hours, ran for 11 the other day because we got 8" of spackle. 

It was freezing up at the end of the day and I had a hard time with a private drive I do, could have got ugly if the temp. dropped faster.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Plowing with my 2013 F-150 5.0 and a new Snoway plow has been flawless. Works excellent.


----------

